# iBooks Author Best Practices Series (2.5 hr of iBooks Author Conference video)



## iBAConference (Jan 6, 2015)

If you're looking to learn more about iBooks Author to enhance your books, or are already using it to create digital content, you should check out the iBooks Author Best Practices Series. iBooks Author is one of the most exciting emerging technologies in digital content creation today, and many (on KBoards) are using it to create enhanced ebooks.

This is a three-volume set of iBooks containing over 2.5 hours of HD video footage from the iBooks Author Conference, which took place in Nashville, Tennessee, in October.

For lots more information including all of the topics and sessions included in this set of iBooks, click here for the LinkedIn Pulse post with the full rundown.


----------

